# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Low T

## Osten

I have low T value 13, shbg 31 fsh 3 lh 3.
Is it possible to booste my T With
Arimidex 
Novladex
Clomid?
I have a low sperm count, only 1/4 of normal.
I do not want to use steroids because we are planning children in the future. 
I believe that ARI may be the best choice due to estrogen reduction. Otherwise, what is the similarity and difference between these products and will this increase my natural testosterone levels ? .
All products stimulate fsh and lh ?

----------


## Osten

Thanks for reply.
can try to write a little more about myself and get to take a new blood test with more tests.
Is 41 years old trained a lot before and has used some steroids before.
have had a short break of about 10 years now and have put on some fat. Started training, but everything is going very slowly. might need a little boost. 190cm tall and 103kg.
will clomid lower estrogen levels in the body, which in turn lowers SHBG and raises T free? who ari does? Or will it only block gyno and estrogen will be just as high ??
Why boron?  :Smilie:

----------


## Osten

How much can I expect clomid to increase my testosterone , if I use the doses mentioned above?
can probably also use Arimidex , but this will probably lower the estrogen too much when you are not using steroids .
Is this correct?

----------


## Osten

what does MWF mean? stands further up as clomid 50mg dosage.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

MWF means Monday, Wednesday, and Friday

----------


## Osten

Doubles testosterone levels ? That sounds very good. novladex is a similar product. 
What exactly is the difference between novla and clomid? novla may well increase estrogen while inhibiting estrogen. increased estrogen will probably mean lower fsh and lh. Clomid is probably more appropriate when used without steroids . 
Also heard that it is possible to add hcg as well, to increase even more. 
Thanks for all the answers. it has been a huge help.

----------


## Osten

Now my values ​​are not so low, in the lower normal range and my urologist said that if you added something extra, lh and fsh could become too high and break down the whole system. seemed like what he said this most to scare. What do you think if you compare with others in here who have asked about the same.
lh 3 and 4 
fsh 3 and 4 
shgb 29 and 31 
testo 12 and 13. 
Taken the test 2 times.

----------

